
Ask HN: What is your preferred choice/style/frequency of note-taking? - vipar42
I have a notebook in which I dump all information with an index on the last page. It is some Japanese indexing style that I read about sometime ago. I also use Cornell style note-taking for meetings, etc. With the given diversity of HN users, I would like to know what is your method?
======
Artemix
When I take notes (usually in class, as I'm still _sadly_ a uni student), I
mainly take them on my computer, using a markdown-like syntax on a tool I
created that sends everything in a builtin postgreSQL database (that syncs
itself with my server every time I connect the laptop to internet). Every note
is identified by a unique identifier like "<day><month><year><document
number><document type><category>", for example, my latest economy course was
noted "0710161CECO", making it kinda weird to others, but crystal clear to me.
But as I take notes on paper too (due to professors forbiding us the use of a
laptop in class) (completely stupid as these classes are about linux and C
development) I write the code on the top right corner of the paper, usually
with a small cat drawn (as I love cats)

~~~
vipar42
No laptops in linux classes?! Marking papers with code - it reminds me of a
python script I had written some years ago. It looked for markings on the top
right side of the document and depending its colour, it would file it in the
correct folder and assign an appropriate file name.

~~~
Artemix
We are in a tech/IT uni and I can only use my laptop in math for courses.. I'm
thinking of dropping out but my current situation doesn't let me.

------
veddox
I take a lot of notes during lectures - just very simply on A4 lined paper
that I file at the end of the class. For personal notes I use a small
notebook, but I don't have any special system for it. When it's full it's
full...

